# tilapia snyderae breeding



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

I just for these guys last week and they are already breeding


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations, those fish are gorgeous!


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

They are handsome! By the way, how big are these fish? I've heard that they are VERY small by tilapine standards - perhaps the world's smallest tillapine even.


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

The biggest one is about 2 inches they have gotten more intense coloration lately


----------

